# Sold to me as a Black Piranha..??



## kamikazi (May 8, 2008)

This fish was sold to me as a "Black Piranha" for $70 CAD. Although I'm being told by others that he isn't. Can someone please identify this particular species, and tell me how they came to that conclusion? What physical differences are there between this fish and real Rohm (If he isn't?). I searched the species list on this site, and was still confiused as to it's place in the Piranha world...

Many thanks in Advance..
Kam!

ps: When i bought him, his upper body was near pitch black, and he had blood-red eyes. They seem to have faded few days after i brought him home. maybe he's not happy in his new environment yet.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

any idea of collection point,, looks like serra to me. looks elongated as well possbile.s.gibbus>? i could be wrong


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Without a doubt, it looks like a sanchezi to me.... sanchezi' can have red eyes, but they're not nearly as red as an adult rhom.

Welcome to P-Fury!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i would say sanchezi as well


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Serrasalmus sanchezi. See links below for physical descriptions.

OPEFE Sanchezi link

OPEFE Rhombeus link


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

def. a decent little sanchezi.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

nice fish ither way ....


----------



## 333 (Mar 23, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> i would say sanchezi as well


Me too,seens I have 2 Sanchezi!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice sanchezi you got there!


----------



## kamikazi (May 8, 2008)

thanks for all your comments guys!

btw, is there a way i could have posted the pics downwards instead of sideways? scrolling to the right to see the pics suck









*new member*

also....Are Sanchezis hard to find? did i get a treasure or should i be pissed it wasn't a black?


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, it's still classified as a black, but it is commonly found at petstores and is misconcepted as a Rhom, but they can be a nice fish, But as a treasure, and at 70$ i dont think so


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

waldron said:


> Well, it's still classified as a black,


*No, it's not.*



> but it is commonly found at petstores and is misconcepted as a Rhom,


*Very true.*



> but they can be a nice fish, But as a treasure, and at 70$ i dont think so


Treasure is in the eye of the beholder...I would expect to pay less from a private seller. Great fish though and can be housed for life in a smaller tank than a rhom (40g or so).


----------

